# Anybody played Skyrim?



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Title says it all.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Absolutely not. We're supposed to learn from our parent's mistakes and I've seen Skyrim suck the life out of them before my very eyes.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Loved Oblivion. Am downloading Skyrim as we speak since I got a new laptop!


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

violadude said:


> Absolutely not. We're supposed to learn from our parent's mistakes and I've Skyrim suck the life out of them before my very eyes.


You're saying your parents play Skyrim?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Philip said:


> You're saying your parents play Skyrim?


Yes. I come from a very backwards family. My 50 year old parents play WAAY more video games than me or my sister do. My dad also played everquest and WOW. My mom has played a lot of Zelda games (which I like too btw), The Jak and Daxter series, Kingdom Hearts (both of them), Dark Cloud and some other one I can't remember the name of. She said it was kind of creepy though, and futuristic.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

violadude said:


> Yes. I come from a very backwards family. My 50 year old parents play WAAY more video games than me or my sister do. My dad also played everquest and WOW. My mom has played a lot of Zelda games (which I like too btw), The Jak and Daxter series, Kingdom Hearts (both of them), Dark Cloud and some other one I can't remember the name of. She said it was kind of creepy though, and futuristic.


Whoah, whoah, slow down - I have more respect for gamers than I do people who watch TV talent shows.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

violadude said:


> Yes. I come from a very backwards family. My 50 year old parents play WAAY more video games than me or my sister do. My dad also played everquest and WOW. My mom has played a lot of Zelda games (which I like too btw), The Jak and Daxter series, Kingdom Hearts (both of them), Dark Cloud and some other one I can't remember the name of. She said it was kind of creepy though, and futuristic.


Heck yes....


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I have played it. I haven't put too many hours into it, but its pretty awesome, I like it better than Oblivion in many ways, the story at least, the urban activity is less thrilling though. I like the Fallout games as well, and dip in to New Vegas from time to time.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Polednice said:


> Whoah, whoah, slow down - I have more respect for gamers than I do people who watch TV talent shows.


 Well they are both, so you gotta choose which quality outweighs the other 

But honestly, having gamer parents is not as cool as it sounds..lol


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

OK so we should definitely do a best action/screenshot/character showdown?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Philip said:


> OK so we should definitely do a best action/screenshot/character showdown?


Don't start getting me in a competitive mood - I feel guilty already for even considering devoting some time to it; never mind making me put in countless more hours by craving victory.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Polednice said:


> Don't start getting me in a competitive mood - I feel guilty already for even considering devoting some time to it; never mind making me put in countless more hours by craving victory.


I challenge you to a duel! (let's start easy..)


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

I did but it got boring after the Stormcloaks were eliminated. 
Those individual quests are essentially the same (go to a cave, spend 2 hours clearing it, get an item, go back) and those bugs... 
I have 3 quests that are impossible to complete because the NPC is gone or don't react with you. 
But essentially it's a really cool game and it's quite amazing how they managed to create so much stuff and things to do.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes, I'm currently waiting for the DLC to come out (don't hold your breath). Exploring caves for bits of gold and crappy shields gets a bit dull after a while, so I stopped. I also got sick of dragons respawning in the same places over and over again.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Crudblud said:


> Yes, I'm currently waiting for the DLC to come out (don't hold your breath). Exploring caves for bits of gold and crappy shields gets a bit dull after a while, so I stopped. I also got sick of dragons respawning in the same places over and over again.


Yes that's when you replay the game with a different character!


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Last update:


----------



## Praeludium (Oct 9, 2011)

I played to it a bit.
In this kind of game the part I love the most is the character creation haha. But I often get bored after a few hours. 
For instance I created a Khajiit, he was amazing : only fighting with his hands, no armor, a kind of cool solitary thief or something like that. What a shame there isn't any city big enough to play a thief in this game (unless you want to steal vegetables). I was starving for big, rich and large towns. 

There isn't many guilds too, and that's a shame. It would have been so cool to have many different warriors guild for instance, or an other thieves guild, or a druid guild, etc. The possibilities are endless but what's in the game is actually quite poor. Not enough NPC too.

But it's still a great game q: And I'm actually happy to be unsatisfied, because I don't feel the need to spend five hours (which should be used to work instead) a day on this game (which is definitely a problem with the TES games).


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I haven't been able to play for a while because of uni, but this is a must watch:


----------

